# Taming a new pigeon



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

Today was the 4th day since I got my 2-3 mo old Capuchine pigeon. (I got him from a breeder). Today was also the 1st day he let me walk up to him and pick him up without flying away, is that pretty good for the 4th day? Up until today he'd keep flying off when I'd get up to him and I'd have to catch him slowly mid-flight. With 7' ceilings in this portable building and his slow way of flying that was pretty easy though. I'd like some input in whether I'm doing this right. I'm basically just letting him stay out most all day & evening and going up to him 15-60 min, talking to him, petting his feet or carefully touching his feathers. I was a little taken back the 1st few days when I'd reach into his cage and he'd peck me, "growl" at me & slap me with his wing :-O. A few times of that and I realized I was wrong about pigeons being docile like my 2 Ringneck Doves. Then I slowly realized he only did it when he was in his cage, he never pecked me when I was holding him. So I figured he was being territorial about his "room". He also doesn't do it if I pet him on his head while in his cage, just when I pet him anywhere else. I take it he's not scared of me. Is the pecking pretty normal?
I'm trying to touch him, talk to him, pick him up and cuddle and pet him over and over all day long. It seems to be working, is that how you guys tame your birds? I figured it'd take a few wks until he got to the point he'd come up to me by himself, if he ever does. He doesn't seem real food motivated like my Doves so trying to give him seeds from my hand doesn't work well. He just stares at me. He's a beautiful bird and I'm fast falling in love with him. I want to get another pet pigeon but I was concerned about this biting business and whether it's something he'll quit doing after awhile? I also want him to bond to me and not another pigeon as the 2 Doves seem to be bonded to each other and prefer each other's company to mine. So I don't know if getting another pet pigeon would be wise. Any thoughts on that? I posted his picture the other day, but here's another one. Golly, he's so pretty and so soft and he even smells good. (Well since his bath after 2 days in the mail lol)


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Pigeons are territorial. They will defend their space.

Pigeons do "peck" in a affectionate way. If the bird is not affectionate it will be clear (while rare, they can pinch/scratch hard enough to break the skin). If the bird is just picking at your skin without pinching then he/she is really saying "I like you". And since you can pet its head I bet that is really the case. 

And keep in mind that all birds are different. Just like people. I have a pair of nest mates where once tries to "kill" your hand when you reach for him. Doesn't run but grabs skin and shakes like a dog. The other bird (I think it is a hen) will actually walk up and wait to be picked up. 

Some things we discovered help with hand taming the birds. 
• Feed from hand as much as possible. Treats like corn and peanuts. Once they see you as "fun and tasty" they are anxious to be near you.
• Avoid chasing birds. If a bird runs, don't chase it more than 10 seconds. More than that and you are scaring the bird and damaging the relationship. This is particularly true of birds that are recovering from injury. 
• Control feeding to force the bird to overcome fear. Just like trap training, keeping food in short supply will encourage a bird to come to you for "good things".

Nice bird. My wife's first capuchine should be here next week.


----------



## doveone52 (Aug 3, 2009)

Hi, Mitzi! Sounds to me like you're doing everything just right for this pretty little one. You're right about the wing fu, pecking and growling being territorial behaviour. 
Also, keep in mind that the breeder probably had many birds and the little one had little interaction with humans. Pigeons seem to have an affinity for people and I've heard caps have more than most. 
They are prey animals so they get a little upset with things coming at them, like hands. But then some don't really seem to mind. Mostly, they like to come to you. You are right that they aren't very food driven although some like treats. Mine never have. What they seem to like most is to be stroked down the length of their backs and kind of rubbing their necks with thumb and forefinger. They also like to be snuggled and ride on your shoulder as you go about the day.
Let him hear some water running in the sink or shower and he might want to take his own bath!
They each have their own personality! I have an indoor white crested frillback and she is my cuddlebug. I have about 20 in the loft and I have a supermodel, an Einstein, an angel, and on and on. I love them all!
You are going to have so much fun with this little guy/girl and we want to hear all about it! I did bring in a homer who was being picked on to keep my frillback company and she is still sweet as ever. Thinks the homer is kind of interesting but not like her mama!
What's the babies name? 
You are doing everything just right!


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

all sounds normal, it just takes time for them to get used to you, with a routine and when it sinks in your the keeper of food he will pay more attention..it comes with time.. I find more so with pigeons esp.. you just kind of grow together..usually when you kind of give up or let your guard down and relax.. it just happens almost by itself.. he sure is pretty..do you know what they call his color?..I have a jacobin the same color..


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions and comments-I appreciate you all taking the time. Jaysen, I don't think it's an affectionate peck. And he doesn't do it outside of his cage. He doesn't do it when he knows I'm taking him out of his cage either. I think he's pretty smart. I'd love to see a picture of your wife's bird when she gets it! I've been married 23 yrs and my husband didn't bat an eye when I told him I was going to get a pigeon. He was just glad it wasn't an animal he had to put up more fence for 
Doveone52-wing fu? lol Yep, that'd be it! How funny. I've got dogs, cats, Barbados sheep, a miniature Donkey, miniature horse and more fish than I can count. I've had fish draw blood and now been pigeon-attacked. It seems small equals tough at my house. And yes-the breeder does have lots and lots of birds and this little one hadn't ever been handled. I'd love to have a plain colored "blue" pigeon. But I'll have to put that on hold for awhile. I have an "all or nothing" personality and I'm trying hard to resist the temptation to get more birds until I get this one fully tamed.
Spirit Wings, I think the color is called Red Tiger from what I've been able to gather (maybe someone can verify?)
I do have the kit from Health Gene you send in with a few drops of blood and $20 to find out the sex of the bird. I'll probably go ahead and have him/her sexed. Has anyone dealt with HealthGene?
Thanks all!


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

Head over to a this thread. There is a photo on page 2. I just sent someone the box to ship "Lucy" to us in.

Mrs is excited. I am still trying to figure out how it is that she gets gifts for my birthday!


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

I couldn't find the thread by searching. Feel free to post it here )))
I always get presents on my husband's birthday. Didn't you read the marriage license? It clearly states that wives get gifts at every occasion. If they want a gift and it's not a special day they have the right to "designate" the day as a "gift day". 
Silly husband. You really *didn't read the rules, did you? lol


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

I'm a man. When have you ever known a man to read the manual?

I updated my post with the link. Page 2. At the bottom.


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

Jaysen said:


> I'm a man. When have you ever known a man to read the manual?
> 
> I updated my post with the link. Page 2. At the bottom.
> 
> ya ya haha


----------



## Jaysen (Jun 21, 2010)

While honesty may be the _best_ policy it is often the most uncomfortable policy.


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

Jaysen said:


> I'm a man. When have you ever known a man to read the manual?
> I updated my post with the link. Page 2. At the bottom.


What a great thread and your bird is gorgeous!!!!! Your wife's going to love her! When you said
_"Well, I can't keep a secret and the Mrs is so …*I'm allowed to call my wife adorable, right?…*adorable when she gets excited, that I had to show her the picture. _" it just cracked me up lol! That's what keeps my husband doing stuff for me, too  Aaawww, such wonderful husbands always hopping to keep us ladies smiling. I've thought about it quite a bit & I quite probably will get another Capuchine for my 2nd pigeon later one. A blue bar next time. I'm just fascinated with this guy of mine.


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

Pigeons move at their own pace. Yours is gorgeous (Maggie even looked interested when I was looking at his picture!). If he's pecking and not preening you (the difference is obvious if you watch him preen himself and then work on you) then you're making him uneasy and crowding him. But letting you pet his head is a good sign. Keep offering attention and hanging around and he'll come around. If he won't take treats from you, just show him the treat (so he knows it came from you) and set it down next to him. He'll make the connection. 

I think the wing-slapping is funny and if he likes you, he won't slap hard. It's just a warning. Maggie does that once in a while and I probably shouldn't laugh (I think it hurts her feelings when she's supposed to be correcting my rude behavior) but I can't help it. She did it the first time she was sitting on my shoulder and I turned and kissed her wing. But she's used to being kissed now and doesn't slap me for it anymore. I can even kiss her head. Just be patient and persistent and don't get too pushy and he'll be fine. He might even get so stuck on you that he wants to follow you around all the time, like Maggie does with me. I can't even go to the bathroom by myself!


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

Siobhan said:


> Pigeons move at their own pace. Yours is gorgeous (Maggie even looked interested when I was looking at his picture!).


Sebastian was only born this year so he's still a 'baby' technically. But I told him an older woman was interested in him and you should've seen him strut lol


Siobhan said:


> If he won't take treats from you, just show him the treat (so he knows it came from you) and set it down next to him. He'll make the connection.


 One advantage I've got is he's soooo nosy! Talk about a rubber-necker.....he's got to know what every little thing is, picks at the tiniest speck of anything. I put a piece of bread crust next to him after reading your post (to see what he'd do) and it was almost more than he could stand waiting for me to turn away so he could go see what it was lol Yes, he ate it, too. My Doves aren't nosy like this at all. Pigeons are funny.


Siobhan said:


> I think the wing-slapping is funny and if he likes you, he won't slap hard. It's just a warning. Maggie does that once in a while and I probably shouldn't laugh (I think it hurts her feelings when she's supposed to be correcting my rude behavior)


I know, they take their 'corrections' so seriously-haha! I can almost hear Sebastian say, "You *know* I don't like you fussing over me, now leave me alone!" No matter where he's at he's watching me though. Flying back and forth across the room and landing by me just to stare at me


----------



## Siobhan (Dec 21, 2010)

See, you're miles ahead already. He likes you and wants to hang out with you. Before you know it, he'll be attached to you like a cockleburr and you may wish he would be a bit more aloof. LOL


----------



## Mitzi (Apr 12, 2011)

Siobhan said:


> See, you're miles ahead already. He likes you and wants to hang out with you. Before you know it, he'll be attached to you like a cockleburr and you may wish he would be a bit more aloof. LOL


Actually he probably thinks I'm the strangest creature he's ever seen. Sigh.
Is that the initiation into this club? You have to be put into your place by a bird? lol


----------



## Libis (Oct 8, 2010)

Yes it is. lol. My Edmund was so aloof compared to all of the parrots that I had as a child that at first I thought he hated me. Turns out he just doesn't like being touched--but he loves to sing with me and see what I'm doing. Less so now that I got him a hen to keep him company while I'm at work, but he's still my sweetie. He's better than all my other birds about the camera too.


----------

